# Vampire Sunlight Protection



## thundershot (Oct 21, 2003)

Hm.... for an upcoming campaign, I need a Vampire to be able to go out into the sun without dissolving. The powers don't matter... only the ability to exist in the daylight. Any feats or magic items or anything that might help? 



Thanks
Chris


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 21, 2003)

thundershot said:
			
		

> Hm.... for an upcoming campaign, I need a Vampire to be able to go out into the sun without dissolving. The powers don't matter... only the ability to exist in the daylight. Any feats or magic items or anything that might help?




Dunno if it quite works for you, but the Nosferatu in Denizens of Darkness (Ravenloft 3e MM) is a vampire subtype unaffected by daylight.  Has slightly different powers from a vampire, too, more like the old Dracula movie vamps than the standard DnD one.


----------



## Oni (Oct 21, 2003)

hurm...

Well there is a clerical spell created by a servitor vampire of the vampiric clone of Manshoon in FR.  I think it is detailed in the Lords of Darkness supplement.  

*double checks*

Yep, Night's Mantle, page 187 in Lords of Darkness.  4th level Cleric Spell, 10min per level, and a material component of of 1000gp worth of powdered ruby.


----------



## d4 (Oct 21, 2003)

SPOILER for Heart of Nightfang Spire...


Spoiler



doesn't Gulthias have some kind of magic item that allows him to go out in daylight unaffected? or did my DM just make that up?


----------



## Endur (Oct 21, 2003)

The FRCS and the Underdark book has some magic spells and items that Drow can use to go out in sunlight and not be bothered.  Not sure if they would work for a vampire, but if they cover the whole body I imagine they would.


----------



## thundershot (Oct 21, 2003)

The villain in question became a vampire many years ago under 2E, and escaped rather quickly. I was going to bring the character back as a villain for the new group, but I really need something for the sunlight problem. Using powers in the day can even be suppressed, I just need the ability to be active in the daylight... Hrm...

Keep 'em coming! 


Thanks
Chris


----------



## ShadowNemisi (Oct 21, 2003)

There's a spell from Dragon #304 that also fits the bill (I suppose I'm okay reprinting it here).

*Semblance of Life*
Necromancy
Level:  Sor/Wiz 7
Components:  V, S, M
Casting Time:  1 action
Range:  Personal
Target:  You
Duration:  10 minutes/level

You sacrifice some of your undead qualities in order to protect yourself against some undead vulnerabilities.  You gain the gollowing defenses:

-You appear living, rather than undead, to all mundane and magical inspection (including _detect undead_.
-You are no longer vulnerable to turning/rebuking or to spells that specifically target undead (such as _invisibility to undead_)
-You are not harmed by sunlight, nor do you take damage from spells such as _searing light_ and _sunbeam_.
-If you are a vampire, you are no longer repelled by garlic, mirrors, or holy symbols, and you can cross running water and enter a home without an invitation.
-You are healed by positive energy and cure spells, and wounded by negative energy and inflict spells, though you remain immune to energy drain and ability drain.

You lose the following qualities:
-You are subject to mind-affecting spells and vulnerable to specific spells (such as _charm person_) as though you were a living creature of your former creature type.
-You lose any energy drain, ability drain, or ability damage attack form you possess.
-You lose any damage reduction you possess.
-If you are in corporeal or exsist on the Ethereal Plane, you become fully solid and material.

Material Component:  A gem worth at least 100gp, carved into the likeness of a human face.  The gem shatters at the end of the spell's duration, and the spell ends prematurely if the gem leaves your person before then.


----------



## Wombat (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, Dracula himself went about in daylight, so I would think there is nothing against this.  Just figure what sort of addition to the CR this would be and go from there.

OTOH, I tend to look upon vampires as leeches with legs and if a one-way ticket to Santa Barbara will take them out of the world, I'm all for it!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 22, 2003)

You know that is a freaking myth.  I will try to find it but someone had a vampire template PrC that gave powers as the vampire went up in those levels, at 4th level they got a resist sunlight, DC to spend level of X in sun fail was half they time.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ya might want to check out the book Out for Blood, due out this month from Bastion....


----------



## thundershot (Oct 22, 2003)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Ya might want to check out the book Out for Blood, due out this month from Bastion....





You know, I thought of that about 10 minutes ago. I pre-ordered Out For Blood last week. The villain in question won't actually be affecting the characters anytime soon... So if there's anything specific I should do to the character, could you let me know? E-mail is fine... I just need to know if I need to free up a feat slot, take away a special ability, or will I have a whole new template to deal with?



Thanks
Chris


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 22, 2003)

Chris, there's a free template on WotC's website that gives a vampire a load of powers and abilities, including immunity to sunlight - he still takes some hefty penalties from it to his powers, but it won't directly harm him. Check out the Vampire Lord template here: http://wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/mm/mm20021018a


----------



## Ashy (Oct 22, 2003)

I am thinking template, but I really do not recall for certain - editing that monster is now little more than a hazy memory in my mind's eye....


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 22, 2003)

d4 said:
			
		

> SPOILER for Heart of Nightfang Spire...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Sort of.  



Spoiler



He has some goggles that give him a full round action, instead of just a partial, before he dissolves when exposed to sunlight.


----------



## Mark (Oct 22, 2003)

*Total Block - SPF Infinity*
Application
Level: Clr 5
Components: M
Casting Time: 1 turn
Range: One target
Target: Touch
Duration: 1 hour (see text)
Warning: _Total Block - SPF Infinity_ may lose its potency while swimming or engaging in adventuring activities.


----------



## Cerubus Dark (Oct 22, 2003)

thundershot said:
			
		

> Hm.... for an upcoming campaign, I need a Vampire to be able to go out into the sun without dissolving. The powers don't matter... only the ability to exist in the daylight. Any feats or magic items or anything that might help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about a protection from elements amulet?

*grumble* someone did the Sunblock joke.....


----------



## hong (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't believe it took 14 replies before someone mentioned sunscreen.


Hong "trust me on the sunscreen" Ooi


----------



## Mark (Oct 22, 2003)

Not enough just to mention it.  It required a particular _treatment_...


----------



## jasper (Oct 22, 2003)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Well, Dracula himself went about in daylight,



he did I reread the book and the book never states this.. And only recently did he appear in daylight in the movies. Could you give us a page and quote pretty please with blood pie pudding.


----------



## Greatwyrm (Oct 22, 2003)

You could just make him immune to sunlight and up the CR a point or two.


----------



## Valiantheart (Oct 22, 2003)

Didnt you see Blade?  Sunscreen and leather is all you need.

Per Dr. Van Richtens (absolutely marvelous) 2E book on Vampires, Vamps pick up additional salient abilities as they age.  In advanced age categories they pick up temporary immunity to sunlight and at Patriarch stage they are immune to it altogether.  There are also salient abilities which can extend the immunity in younger vamps.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 22, 2003)

Thundershot, why are you worried about trying to find previously printed feats, spells, etc for making a vampire immune to sunlight.  You're the DM, if you want the vamp to be immune to sunlight, he's immune to it.  You can make up some creative backstory about it (maybe he drained a celestial of its blood)- the thing is you DON'T have to stat out everything to run a good game.  3E has put too much emphasis on statting out everything- don't fall into that trap.  I would make sure that if you take away one of the vamps main weaknesses though, you add another weakness to compensate.  It will give the players a greater sense of accomplishment to figure it out and use it against the fiend.


----------



## thundershot (Oct 22, 2003)

You know... I guess I just try too much to keep things "by the book", but you are right...I'll let you know how it goes... 



Thanks everyone
Chris


----------



## Wombat (Oct 23, 2003)

jasper said:
			
		

> he did I reread the book and the book never states this.. And only recently did he appear in daylight in the movies. Could you give us a page and quote pretty please with blood pie pudding.




Quote and notations drawn from Leonard Wolf's The Annotated Dracula (Ballantine Books, NY, 1975), which is based on the second printing of the 1st edition of Dracula

p.156-7
Mina Harker's Journal
22 September
"We came back to town quietly, taking a 'bus to Hyde Park Corner.  Jonathan thought it would interest me to go into the Row for a while, so we sat down; but there were very few empty chairs.  It made us think of the empty chair at home; so we got up and walked down Piccadilly.  Jonathan was holding me by the arm, the way he used to in old days, before I went to school.  I felt it very improper, for you can't go on for some years teaching etiquette and decorum to other girls without the pedanry of it biting into yourself a bit; but it was Jonathan, and he was my husband, and we didn't know anybody who saw us -- and we didn't care if they did -- so on we walked.  I was looking at a very beautiful girl, in a big cartwheel hat, sitting in a victoria outside Giuliano's, when I felt Jonathan clutch my arm so tight that he hurt me, and he said under his breath:  "My God!"  I am always anxious about Jonathan, for I feat that some nervous fit may upset him again; so I turned to him quickly, and asked him what it was that disturbed him.

"He was very pale, and his eyes seemed bulging out as, half in terror and half in amazement, he gazed at a tall, thin man, with a beaky nose and black moustache and pointed bear, who was also observing the pretty girl.  He was looking at her so hard that he did not see either of us, so I had a good view of him.  His face was not a good face; it was hard, and crule, and sensual, and his big white teeth, that looked all the whiter because his lips were so red, were pointed like an animal's.  Jonathan kept staring at him, till I was afraid he would notice.  I feared he might take it ill, he looked so fierce and nasty.  I asked Jonathan why he was disturbed, and he answered, evidently thinking that I knew as much about it as he did:  "Did you not see how it is?"

""No, dear," I said; "I don't know him; who is it?"  His answer seemed to shock and thrill me, for it was said as if he did not know that it was me, Mina, to whome he was speaking: --

""It is the man himself!""

Wolf notes as follows:  (note 8) "It should also be noted that here, once again, we see Dracula abroad in daylight.  This will happen still another time in Stoker's story, though, interestingly enough, the film industry has taken it as dogma that a vampire can_not_ stir abroad by day."  (emphasis was Wolf's)

I am looking to find the exact other passages in the book, but I took a class on "The Literature of Horror" where we delved into the fact that Dracula, by the book, _could_ and _did_ show up three times in the daylight in the book.


----------



## Jakathi (Oct 23, 2003)

*hmmm. vampires.*

well. it all depends on the vampires sub-species. just make it so the vampire is of a particular sub-species that can go about in daylight, such as being a spawn of dracie or somethin. in the League of extraordinary gentlemen, Mina, dracula's last victim, recovered enough to be able to walk about in broad daylight. She did loose some vamp abilites.
Just give an take. or heck, just wiggle your fingers and say 'make it so'.


----------



## Wikidogre (Oct 24, 2003)

This may be a little late, but I just picked up a bunch of new books, and i got Fang and Fury by Green Ronin and one word.....Vampire Scion.

In the list of hinderances there is nothing about sunlight, also it is a spectacular addition too my current game.

Good luck.


----------



## thundershot (Oct 24, 2003)

Dammit... I have a feeling one of my players might be reading, so I shouldn't say too much more. For now, I'll just say that the vampire can go into the daylight. I'll worry about HOW later... But thanks for all of the advice... I also can't wait for OUT FOR BLOOD.. 



Chris


----------



## The Jester XIII (Jun 22, 2009)

Alright so you may just try using an item and feat in the Libris Mortis. In the book there is a feat on page 26:
ENDURE SUNLIGHT​​​​​​​​​[MONSTROUS]​
Your vulnerability to sunlight is reduced.​Prerequisites:​​​​Sunlight powerlessness or sunlight-related
weakness.​
Benefit:​​​​You can resist all dangerous effects of sunlight
for a number of rounds equal to 1 + your Charisma modifi er
(minimum 1 round). After this time, if you are still exposed
to sunlight, you take the normal effects as appropriate for your
kind.

This will help you if the party gets crafty and desides to expose you to sunlight when you are not ready. 

The next this will be the item. And yes even those this item that will help is kind of like 'sunblock' its not to be disregarded for the fact that it is useful(esspecially if you get turned into a Vamp spawn and still want to play.)
Item on page 74:​
Liquid Night:​​​​This dark, sticky fluid provides a daylightsensitive
undead creature with temporary protection from
the sun’s deadly rays. It allows the creature to ignore any
vulnerability to sunlight for a full hour. If subjected to a spell
or magical effect that would cause extra damage to an undead
creature that is vulnerable to sunlight, the creature is treated
as not having that vulnerability (however, this also burns away
the liquid night, ending the protection against either mundane
or magical sunlight). Liquid night has a distinct musky odor of
moonflower (one of its ingredients).
Spreading liquid night over a creature’s body requires a fullround
action. A single flask of the substance is sufficient for
a single creature of Medium size or smaller. A Large creature
requires two flasks, a Huge creature four flasks, a Gargantuan
creature eight fl asks, and a Colossal creature sixteen flasks.

With these two things I had a Vamp traviling with a party for a very long time. I think this could be something you are looking for. The feat is not needed but like I said my DM didn't always like me being a vamp so he dropped me in the sun every now and again the feat allowed me the rounds needed to either get out of the sun or grab a flask or Liquid night and use it.

On a side not there is an item(more likely an artifact) though I can remember if it was really an 'item' in Ravonloft game that allowed vampires to ignore the suns affects as long as within the radious. BUT I might be misttaken. would be worth checking out I suppose.

Hope this helpped. And I am an Undead/Dragon fanatic so I learn all I can about breaking them in games. ^_^​


----------



## Bumbles (Jun 22, 2009)

How fitting.  The vampires have risen from the dead.


----------



## Dausuul (Jun 22, 2009)

Depending on what you want this for, you could give the vampire the ability to create a projection of himself - a magical simulacrum, without any of his powers, but looking exactly like him and able to walk in daylight (and ignore other vampiric limitations). That way he still has to abide by all the usual vampire rules... but they don't limit him as much as the players expect.

Edit: Hmm, never mind. Something tells me the OP no longer needs solutions to this problem, since it was posted in _freakin' 2003_.

What's with all the ancient threads being revived lately? Did we open some sort of thread necropolis?


----------



## Yalius (Jun 22, 2009)

Meh, just make 'em sparkle in the sunlight and call them MAGICAL vampires.


----------



## ProfessorCirno (Jun 22, 2009)

This thread has some hilariously bizarre ads on the top bar and side.


----------



## radja (Jun 22, 2009)

some quick 'historic' research suggests another treatment involving the skin of lesbian mortals...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 22, 2009)

This is your campaign- remake the creature as you see fit.  Just make sure that he remains an appropriate challenge for your party.

If you don't want to make the power innate, have him use a potion or a rare, rare spell.

After all, the concept of the vampire is not unique to the West, nor did it originate with Stoker's classic Count...and not all vampires shared the same vulnerabilities.

Michael Moorcock had Vampire trees, undoubtedly inspired by one of my favorite alternative vamps- the Vampire Butterflies swarm.  (Possibly also the inspiration for the stirge.)

And of course, once you've heard of them, who could forget Vampire Beavers by Joe Hall & The Continental Drift?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 22, 2009)

Yalius said:


> Meh, just make 'em sparkle in the sunlight and call them MAGICAL vampires.



I was going to suggest the same thing.  

On the same tangent, though, if you really want to "by the book" it, look to the d20 Modern SRD for their Vampire description.  Essentially, for every weakness they lose, they also lose a power, and each power/weakness is broken down for easy mix and matching.

But yes, ultimately, you're the DM, and if he's immune to sunlight, maybe moonlight is his bane... or silver... or apple cider.  Whatever


----------



## avin (Jun 22, 2009)

3E version of Creature Collection I or II, I don't remember, has some specie of Vampire that feed on people's beauty (charisma) instead of blood. If I record well they look like decadent aristocrats living in abandoned castles.

They're not in 4E CC I.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 22, 2009)

jasper said:


> Could you give us a page and quote pretty please with blood pie pudding.




Page references change with edition.  How about an article from Snopes.com with many chapter references?

snopes.com: Dracula

From Snopes.com:
Another element surprisingly absent from Bram Stoker's Dracula is the notion that vampires cannot ever expose themselves to daylight; they must return to a safe enclosure (typically a coffin) before dawn and remain there until after dark. This isn't the case in Stoker's novel: Even though Jonathan Harker muses in his journal (in Chapter 4) that "I have not yet seen the Count in the daylight. Can it be that he sleeps when others wake, that he may be awake whilst they sleep?" he is clearly mistaken in his assumption, as he previously had a daytime encounter with Dracula:

"I had hung my shaving glass by the window, and was just beginning to shave. Suddenly I felt a hand on my shoulder, and heard the Count's voice saying to me, 'Good morning.'"

And as author Elizabeth Miller noted in Dracula: Sense & Nonsense, several more instances of the vampire Dracula's being out and about during daylight hours occur in the novel:

    * The sun shines directly into Dracula's eyes at Whitby.   (Chapter 8)

    * Dracula is seen in daylight by zookeeper Thomas Bilder at the Zoological Gardens.   (Chapter 11)

    * Mina and Jonathan Harker observe Dracula on a hot day in London.   (Chapter 13)

    * Mr. Bloxam reports encountering Dracula during the day at his house in Piccadilly.   (Chapter 20)

    * Van Helsing observes that "It was possible, if not likely, that the Count might appear in Piccadilly during the day."   (Chapter 22)

    * Mina spots Dracula outdoors at 12:45 PM.   (Chapter 23)

    * As they wait for Dracula to return from an excursion out of town, Quincey Morris tells Van Helsing: "There's nothing to do but to wait here. If, however, he doesn't turn up by five o'clock [PM], we must start off."   (Chapter 23)

    * Workers attending to the vessel Czarina Catherine see Dracula at five o'clock in the afternoon.   (Chapter 24)

Miller noted that successive film adaptations were responsible for introducing and promulgating this aspect of the Dracula story:

"The motif of destruction by sunlight was introduced in the 1922 silent film Nosferatu, loosely based on Stoker's novel. Although this innovation was not adopted in the 1931 [Bela Lugosi film version of] Dracula, it resurfaced in the Hammer [Studios' Horror of Dracula] production of 1958, in which Peter Cushing dramatically pulls open the drapes to expose Christopher Lee to the deadly rays of the sun. Another variation appears in 1979, when Dracula (Frank Langella) is hoisted into the sunlight where he disintegrates. The film most faithful to Stoker in this respect is Bram Stoker's Dracula: the Count (Gary Oldman) moves about freely during daylight, but with reduced powers."


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2009)

More then likely this campaign ended about 5 years ago!


----------



## coyote6 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd be shocked and amazed if the vampire in question didn't end about five years ago!


----------



## Oni (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey, where's our campaign update, been waiting years for it.


----------



## thundershot (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy crap! One of my threads from 2003 got risen from the grave?????

Incidentally, I ended up having her use multiple "wishes" to rid herself of her vampiric weaknesses. She was the party's "big bad" at the end of 3E, and in the new 4E campaign, is one of the gods...  (wibbly wobbly, timey wimey)



Chris


----------



## Oni (Jun 23, 2009)

LoL, well that was quick (ah the irony).


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2009)

thundershot said:


> in the new 4E campaign, is one of the gods.





Let me guess: the Sun God!


----------



## thundershot (Jun 23, 2009)

Oni said:


> LoL, well that was quick (ah the irony).




Yeah, well... I may not be as vocal (I tire of the edition wars), but I'm still around.



Crothian said:


> Let me guess: the Sun God!




budump-bump! 

She partially replaces Vecna, actually... God of Undeath, Secrets, and Necromancy.

Now I'm inspired to get my campaign moving again...


----------



## Cipher The 3vil (Jul 11, 2010)

thundershot said:


> budump-bump!
> 
> She partially replaces Vecna, actually... God of Undeath, Secrets, and Necromancy.
> 
> Now I'm inspired to get my campaign moving again...




That sounds like i'd fit my character,  Vampire Halfing and a True Necromancer.


----------



## Wik (Jul 11, 2010)

Back just in time for the new Twilight movie.  I can already hear the sparkling sound of diamond-like vampiric skin.  

Let the angsty long gazes commence!


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 11, 2010)

I can't resist the urge to mention Necromancers of the Northwest's debut supplement, Liber Vampyr, which is all about vampires.

Written for Pathfinder, it has some seriously great material for PC vampires, as well as a lot of supporting game mechanics and ideas...including sparkle-in-daylight vampires!

And don't forget, it's *FREE!*


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 11, 2010)

Old thread is old.

I've always been partial to the "full plate armor with _darkness_ cast on the inside."


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jul 12, 2010)

Vampires being vulnerable to sunlight is a relatively modern concept that dates back to a certain B-grade movie where they tried to hide the fact they had illegally poached the plot of Dracula by changing the way the vampire was killed at the end.  As has been pointed out, Dracula did go about in daylight in the book and in the _Bram Stoker's Dracula _movie.

If some copyright-breaking B-movie director can create a "myth", feel free to uncreate it.  Give your vampires whatever restrictions (or lack thereof) you desire.

If it's important to your campaign that most vampires can't go out into sunlight but this one can, just make up any excuse you like.

I've got vampires and werewolves in my *cyberpunk *game - but they aren't like most portrayals and you can forget daylight, crucifixes, holy water, garlic, wolfsbane, dog roses - they're not going to stop them.  OTOH, *any* bullet can, doesn't have to be silver - but you'd better kill 'em outright because shooting 'em gets them a "tad" annoyed (rhymes with "hissed"...)

It's your game, your vampire, make the rules to suit.

Shouldn't be an issue unless you have a Rule Lawyer in the game, in which case have a bunch of dangerous minions on hand to single him/her out for total annihilation the moment "But the PHB says..." is uttered...


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jul 12, 2010)

Hand of Evil said:


> You know that is a freaking myth. ...




Yeah, anyone with half a brain knows that _real_ vampires aren't bothered by sunlight.


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jul 12, 2010)

Mishihari Lord said:


> Yeah, anyone with half a brain knows that *real* vampires aren't bothered by sunlight.



None of the ones I've met have been.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jul 12, 2010)

I liked the approach of the WoD Vampire rpg: Different clans of vampires with different weaknesses. Some of them might have problems with sunlight and others ... don't.


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jul 12, 2010)

Different abilities, too - some where better at shape shifting, others better at magic, others more political.  Rather than all vampires being able to do the same thing.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jul 12, 2010)

Jhaelen said:


> I liked the approach of the WoD Vampire rpg: Different clans of vampires with different weaknesses. Some of them might have problems with sunlight and others ... don't.



I seem to remember that they all had "problems" with sunlight (problems in this case meaning being turned into crispy critter) - but some, less than others, and even then only if points had been placed in the appropriate supernatural ability. Which, I think, you could do even if you weren't of the appropriate type, but it was more difficult, or you had to find training or the like. . .

Anyway, it's been a while. Could be way off.


----------



## amerigoV (Jul 12, 2010)

In Expedition to Castle Ravenloft, there is a relic that vamps can be linked to be able to go out in daylight.

I think consistency is the key. If the game world lets vamps go into the sun, then the PCs should have knowledge of that (appropriate knowledge checks). If this is a one-guy only thing, then there needs to be reason, and perhaps it it part of the plot as a way for the PCs to leverage a weakness.


----------



## Dausuul (Jul 12, 2010)

Forget vampires. This thread is what needs protection from sunlight.


----------



## Wik (Jul 13, 2010)

Dausuul said:


> Forget vampires. This thread is what needs protection from sunlight.





Yeah, it's kind of scary to think that an internet thread might just live longer than I will.


----------



## Festivus (Jul 13, 2010)

Why not make it so that these are a different breed, one that doesn't have a vulnerability to sunlight, but rather a vulnerability to moonlight (or something similar).  That is why they live underground, the moonlight corrupts their bodies and causes them to decay more rapidly than in the light of the living day.  Or perhaps water melts them (like the wicked witch in Oz)


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jul 13, 2010)

Because of the subject of the thread and the universal laws of irony, this thread is fated to rise from the grave every so many years...

And, as we know from Bram Stoker, exposing it to daylight* won't *kill it...

As an aside, one of the things I found good about the short-lived "Moonlight" series is that the vampires could go about in daylight but they decayed faster, requiring more frequent feeding (blood) to halt and heal the decay.

As every supernatural thing they did entailed increased use of their resources (tired them made them decay) and therefore required more blood, it put an upper limit on what they could do between feeds (which they had to be careful about due to their version of the "Masquerade").  So doing something superhuman while being out in the sun might be possible - but undesireable under certain circumstances (like you don't know how long it will be before you can safely feed - which is probably most the time as "seeing the future" is not one of their powers).

I don't see why, in a game context, removing a vamp's vulnerability to sunlight requires the removal of an advantage or the imposition of another weakness to "balance" it - it's not like it's their only weakness and they're not meant to be easy to get rid of, anyway.

They managed to get by without exposing vampires to daylight in the original Dracula...  which, iirc, mentioned wild dog rose also adversely affects vampires - something you don't often see mentioned in many modern books/movies (one of the Fright Night movies being the only thing I can think of - and apparently the character got the idea from reading Stoker's Dracula).

A former GM for one of our games would have given her soul for vampires that were immune to sunlight.  Our standard response to being told the room was filled with pale, hungry-looking humanoids was: the fighter would yell "EYES!" whereupon my Drow and the other subterranean members of our party would shut and avert our eyes then the fighter would draw and activate his sunblade then he'd sheath it and we'd open our eyes and brush the vampire-dust off ourselves...

I lost count of the number of vampires we offed in one night alone using that tactic.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 13, 2010)

thundershot said:


> Hm.... for an upcoming campaign, I need a Vampire to be able to go out into the sun without dissolving. The powers don't matter... only the ability to exist in the daylight. Any feats or magic items or anything that might help?





Why, naturally, they must use sun block with SPF 666.


----------



## Nebulous (Jul 13, 2010)

thundershot said:


> Hm.... for an upcoming campaign, I need a Vampire to be able to go out into the sun without dissolving. The powers don't matter... only the ability to exist in the daylight. Any feats or magic items or anything that might help?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris




This might be 100% useless for your campaign, but in my current campaign the vampire baddie existed inside a cyborg suit 18 feet tall after his corporeal body suffered damages it could never recover from.  So he was sort of like Darth Vader and fed from a proboscis that inched down from his face.  The mini is an old Star Wars mini from the 1980's.  He had full sunlight protection, and the PCs couldn't kill him until they cracked it open and leaked him into the full dawn while they were onboard a flying ship.


----------



## Zaran (Jul 13, 2010)

thundershot said:
			
		

> Hm.... for an upcoming campaign, I need a Vampire to be able to go out into the sun without dissolving. The powers don't matter... only the ability to exist in the daylight. Any feats or magic items or anything that might help?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris




Just make those particular vampires different.  A vampire in my campaign goes out into the sunlight but they are weaker and tire easily.


----------



## DogBackward (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'm reading this and wondering: Aren't you the DM? So, the DM says "Vampire X can go out in sunlight." Your will be done.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2010)

thundershot said:


> Hm.... for an upcoming campaign, I need a Vampire to be able to go out into the sun without dissolving. The powers don't matter... only the ability to exist in the daylight. Any feats or magic items or anything that might help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If the powers don't matter choose Team Edward. He could go out in the sun and your group will likely love taking down that annoying "vampire"


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 14, 2010)

renau1g said:


> (. . .) Team Edward (. . .)



















team esme​


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jul 14, 2010)

renau1g said:


> If the powers don't matter choose Team Edward. He could go out in the sun and your group will likely love taking down that annoying "vampire"



After they've all successfully saved vs Nausea...


----------



## Cipher The 3vil (Jul 14, 2010)

This threads all about Vampires right ?    well I just turned my whole team into Vampires ( at their request,  but They had to pay 10,000gp )    is there any effects that come with that besides them gaining Vampirism ?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 14, 2010)

Cipher The 3vil said:


> This threads all about Vampires right ?    well I just turned my whole team into Vampires ( at their request,  but They had to pay 10,000gp )    is there any effects that come with that besides them gaining Vampirism ?




Your game is going to suck.



Don't forget to enforce all the negative aspects of vampirism: the hunger, the vulnerabilities, allies turning against you, being on the "Kill on sight" list for most divine characters.


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cipher The 3vil said:


> This threads all about Vampires right ?    well I just turned my whole team into Vampires ( at their request,  but They had to pay 10,000gp )    is there any effects that come with that besides them gaining Vampirism ?



High-collared opera cloaks are going to come back in fashion?


----------



## Cipher The 3vil (Jul 14, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Your game is going to suck.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to enforce all the negative aspects of vampirism: the hunger, the vulnerabilities, allies turning against you, being on the "Kill on sight" list for most divine characters.




LoL,  in the book it said player character Vamp-teams can keep their alignment.  only One changed to Lawful 3vil.

besides,  I'm currently a Vampire Lord (lady ?)/Master Vampire.  (but I wasn't at the time of their creation,  the teamates that is)

1-   Clerics/ect coming against us:  as a True Necromancer I have a Major Aura of Desecration that takes priority over simple Consecrate spells.  so we all have high bonuses in adition to the other bonuses here and there.  we will be very hard to "turn" lol  THAT and only two players on our team are actually 3vil,  (my is True Neutral LoL)  I balance on the line of Good and 3vil.  I can cast Good cleric spells or bad with some arcane side kicks thanks to the True Necromancer prestige.   atm I finished the True necromancer and am going for Master of Radiants now since I have Endure Sunlight feat and as Vamp Lord don't die in sunlight so I can use Raidaint powers in additian to healing (I never actually got healing spells, they just come with the healing Domain I can choose from)

2-  I would cream any of my playmate's characters.  their all vamps and I can cast Positive energy spells despite everything...  That and the only threat would have been the Sorceress but I learned how to "counter spell" and recently looked over his Character sheet,  I have a Counter for each of her spells.

I see no problem...  they may have to go slow in sunlight but we are going on a quest for some sun-proofing items...

A lot of divine characters know we do good,  our characters where crowned hero's on par with the Chosen One (long story on him)   other nations might attack us on sight...  well them anyway.  Vampire Lords are more...  Sociable and undetectable by most means. 
I just think its pethetic that the Sorceress is still leading everyone through all her mistakes and cockyness,  fool doesn't know how fragile her position can be.

I plan to challange her to a Magic duel, cremate her Vampiric arse and take the title of "party Leader" into my own hands.
shes Fire based with Lightning spare and backup with Force.  
for the Fire I plan to counter with Frost,  Lightning with Wall of steel and for the others (touch spells) just stay out of reach,  Force I'll block with Force.  I'll keep doing things like this then KO her with some Sunny spells. or depending where we are tear a hole in the ceiling and watch em all burn.sure they'll die but I can bring them back...  or I can plan with the DM so we where in some magic No death zone or something LoL.

BUT:
Nobody answered my question:  do Vampire's creators have some sort of control or something over the vampires she creates ? (through bite, not necromancy)


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cipher The 3vil said:


> Nobody answered my question:  do Vampire's creators have some sort of control or something over the vampires she creates ? (through bite, not necromancy)



According to some stories, the fledgling is "bloodbound" to the "Sire" ("Dam"? "Mistress"?) and cannot rebel against his/her creator's will without a major effort - if it's possible at all.

But here's the thing: I'm presuming you are the GM - just *tell them *that their creator has control over them.  You make the rules, it's your game.  They've imbibed of their creator's blood, blood is power within vampires, they're *owned*.


----------

